# Dixie mud motors



## jstack

check it out see whatcha yall think


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

Bad to the bone


----------



## ducksmacker11

there some bad boys now


----------



## GDH

How much to replace a belt or shaft if/when they break?


----------



## Lparker73

nice motors


----------



## zacherwalker

how long of turn around time is it usually after you place an order? I am looking at possibly getting one coming up here but wanting to know on average how long it takes from payment to have the motor...or if they take a deposit and then final payment when the motor is finished.


----------



## Gaducker

I have driven alot of mud motors and I have to say I like a mudbuddy over them all.


----------

